# Spurious taps on HP touchpad - generate specific CM10 ?



## JMF (Jul 4, 2012)

Dear all,

Since I moved to CM9 (now moving to CM10), I have spurious taps on my tablet. I imagine that it comes from a slightly out of range hardware. It does not appear in WebOS (different algorithm?). The tablet went two time to HP aftersales, and it didn't improved. With Babydraw app, I can easily demonstrate the issue. All the taps are in the same location. I finally manually modified the https://github.com/D...en_drv/ts_srv.c (especially TOUCH_INITIAL_THRESHOLD to set to higher values).

Did somebody had the same issue.

As I move to CM10, is there is no other option, I have to do the same for CM10. I'm not a really proficient but followed instructions for CM9 in http://goo.gl/nlxle. It also provides instructions for CM10. If I use them, and synchronize the repository with:

_*[background=inherit]2. INITIALIZE THE REPOSITORY [/background]*_

_[background=inherit]Open a terminal window again and type the following: [/background]_

_*[background=inherit]cd ~/android/cm10tp/[/background]*_

_*[background=inherit]repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b jellybean[/background]*_

_*[background=inherit]3. ADD THE TENDERLOIN (HP TOUCHPAD) DEVICE FOLDER IN ICS[/background]*_

_[background=inherit]Create a file called "local_manifest.xml", and place it in ~/android/cm10tp/.repo. [/background]_

_[background=inherit]What is this file? The local_manifest.xml file supplements the regular manifest, adding this needed tenderloin repository to those provided by the main cyanogenmod ones so that a regular "repo sync" command will update changes from there as well. [/background][background=inherit] [/background]_

_[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)][background=inherit]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>[/background][/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)][background=inherit]<manifest>[/background][/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)][background=inherit]<project name="CyanogenMod/android_device_hp_tenderloin" path="device/hp/tenderloin" remote="github" revision="jellybean" />[/background][/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)][background=inherit]<project name="CyanogenMod/hp-kernel-tenderloin" path="kernel/hp/tenderloin" remote="github" revision="ics" />[/background][/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)][background=inherit]<project name="CyanogenMod/android_hardware_atheros_wlan" path="hardware/atheros/wlan" remote="github" revision="jellybean" />[/background][/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)][background=inherit]</manifest>[/background][/background]_

=> Will it work, and will I get something similar to the jcsullins latest preview ? If not, how to build a jcsullins preview like version with my specific TOUCH_INITIAL_THRESHOLD ?

Thanks for your help,

JMF


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Did you check settings.... advanced and make sure it's not set to "stylus"?

Do you have a screen protector? Have you cleaned the screen with a soft cloth?

How are you planning to update to CM10? If you update via acme3, you'll take along all the settings you had from CM9, which may not help.

You DO of course want to update via acme3, but I'd reboot into recovery and format data first chance you get to get a "clean" install. Make sure you're on a recent recovery first. Two tablets I have both had issues when updating from CM9 to CM10 via acme, and were fixed when I wiped data (aka factory reset).


----------



## JMF (Jul 4, 2012)

I think I tried everything. No stylus mode, no protection cover. The screen is clean. I really think that it is an hardware fault from my touchpad. I set TOUCH_INITIAL_THRESHOLD to 40 in ts_srv.c, it solves the issue.

I updated to CM10 with a clean install. I had the problem with the CM9 Nitgthies, and I have it again with the last jcsullins CM10. So... I would be happy to build a jcsullins CM10 with my ts_srv TOUCH_INITIAL_THRESHOLD mod.

My issue is to find the right sources reference to sync with. Help would be appreciated, knowing that I did it once, but I'm not a specialist.

Regards,

JM


----------



## JMF (Jul 4, 2012)

I will follow the instructions in http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Build_for_tenderloin to build a new version with my ts_srv required mods.

I imagine that repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b ics will pull files to generate a CM9 version with latest mods.

Is there a similar command to generate an operational CM10 instead ? Like repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b jellybean ?

As CM10 and CM10.1 are not officially supported, I'm not sure how to process.

Maybe that the safe way is to go to a CM9.

Regards,

JMF


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

There are specific TP build directions, but this isn't the best place to ask.

This is a better place: http://rootzwiki.com/forum/48-development/


----------

